# Senko?



## natetrack (May 6, 2008)

This is probably an easy question for you bass guys. I primarily fish walleye, pike, and crappie, but do some bass fishing on hot days in the weeds. I have never used a Senko and am wondering how you would present this. I have used a texas rig for weedless presentations, is this how the senko is presented, or is there other ways?

Thanks


----------



## G3_Guy (May 6, 2008)

It can be used many different ways but the two I use the most are "Wacky Style"... meaning take the senko and run the hook through the middle of it. Each end of the senko will hang freely and the hook will remain exposed. If you are using this method and are fishing near cover, you may want to invest in some weedless hooks to keep from hanging as often. I also use the lure Texas style but without a sinker. It's a great way to skip it under docks and trees without getting hung up. Like I said, there are other presentations but these two have produced the most for me. Good Luck!


----------



## slim357 (May 6, 2008)

I have my best luck with the smaller (4inch) ones, fished on a shakey jig head in rocks, however that might not be the best choice if your gonna be tossin em into grass.


----------



## kentuckybassman (May 6, 2008)

I usually do like G3 Guy said.
It works really well both ways and is usually a good think to throw just about anywhere.P.S. I found a good brand of the same kinda bait,it's called a Tiki Stick by Wave brand.I used one the other day fishing it weightless Texas style and it produced quite a few fish.Good luck no matter what ya do :mrgreen:


----------



## slabmaster (May 7, 2008)

i carolina rig mine with great succes for kentuckies.


----------



## jkbirocz (May 7, 2008)

Weightless t-rigged is my main rig for a senko. I will wacky rig once and a while though, after all else fails. I have caught fish on 2" to 7" senkos. Bass love them; smallies and largemouth alike.


----------



## Derek777 (May 7, 2008)

a senko wacky rigged is a sign of winco madness! never!!!!!!!

unweighted or weighted, they work awesome. i prefer unweighted as the key to the senkos success imho is the shimmy and shake as they fall through the water column.
find the softest baits you can. guys on here like esquired and bassaddict will probably make the softest senkos known to man, and they will catch fish!!!!

some people complain that if theyre too soft you can only use one bait per fish. i say ill take that ratio, as im catching fish. also, the new twistlock hooks from owner really eliminate this complaint as they hold the senko on the hook even through repeated hookups and fights.


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 7, 2008)

Unlike other facets of life, when it comes to plastic baits - SOFTER is better

And, to answer your question, here is some good stuff about rigging:

https://www.filthyfishermen.com/id74.html


----------



## bAcKpAiN (May 7, 2008)

The best way to fish them is to let them do their own thing. You cast em' out and let em' flutter to the bottom. Twitch up (if you haven't caught a fish) and let fall again. Ironicly(sp?) I have caught bigger fish on knock-off senkos for some reason. Those ones from wally world, tiki sticks I think they are called. They seem to sink slower than the senko so I use them in shallower water.


----------



## Johnny5 (May 7, 2008)

YOU CAN ALSO FISH A FLUKE TYPE BAIT AROUND THAT GRASS OR EVEN GET A 7" FINESSE OR "TRICK" WORM IN A WHITE OR REALLY BRIGHT COLOR LIKE PINK, OR WHITEWHITEAND FISH IT FLOATING AND WALK IT LIKE A SMALL FISH WOULD SWIM


----------



## little anth (May 7, 2008)

in weeds fish them wacky on a small hook in the holes in the weeds let em sink to the bottom and pop em once or twice and its off to the next hole. i usually fish em texas rigged but wacky works better for this presentation


----------



## Waterwings (May 7, 2008)

I usually t-rig the Senko-style types weightless on a 3/0 - 5/0 ewg hook. I use the Wave Worm Tiki Sticks instead of the actual Senko's. Reason: Tiki Sticks have more in the package and cost less. Not being cheap...just frugal, lol


----------



## natetrack (May 8, 2008)

Thanks guys, seems to be a popular and versatile lure. Found out there are much more uses than I originally thought. Thanks for all the replies, hopefully the ice will get off the lakes up here this week so we can get out and try these suggestions.


----------



## Popeye (May 9, 2008)

You still have ice on the lakes in N. Dakota? I wanna move there.


----------



## Waterwings (May 9, 2008)

flounderhead59 said:


> You still have ice on the lakes in N. Dakota? I wanna move there.




:shock:


----------



## Popeye (May 9, 2008)

Isn't there something about using an "O"-ring when wacky rigging? Is that so the hook isn't pushed through the bait? I'm guessing if the hook isn't pushed through the bait it won't get torn up as much?


----------



## Popeye (May 9, 2008)

Waterwings said:


> flounderhead59 said:
> 
> 
> > You still have ice on the lakes in N. Dakota? I wanna move there.
> ...




WW, you can some up there too. I know you really want to get into the ice fishing scene. :lol:


----------



## natetrack (May 9, 2008)

The ice isn't spanning the lakes anymore, but there are still some icebergs floating around that like to smash docks and boats if you put them in to early.

The rules in ND and MN are that permanent houses have to be off the ice by the middle of march, but you can still use portables as long as it is safe. Usually goes to April sometime depending on what lake. It is a lot of fun. Cold beers and cold fish.


----------

